# Rohloff Noise in #12 and #14?



## AltitudeProblem (May 19, 2015)

Oh no, not another Rohloff noise thread I hear you cry!

I had taken a look through the forum to see if I could find anything on this but to no avail. Top effort on the thread where the noise had actually been measured.

So here is my question/concern... 

Noise in gears 1-7, expected no worries there, new-ish hub of 2000mi, worst in #5 and #7 as expected and documented extensively elsewhere.

Maybe I am just worrying a little but I am getting a similar noise in #12 and #14 - anybody else getting this? 

The noise is much much less pronounced than either #5 and#7 or indeed any of the #1 - #7 gears but it is still there. Gears #12 and #14 do compare to #5 and #7 in terms of positions so somewhat explicable. Trouble is I noticed it one day after 1500mi or so of hub use. It may have been there since new but I didnt notice it so dont know whether it is normal or not, and as mentioned I havent been able to find anything else on this.

Your views (on this!) greatly appreciated


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I can say that mine has that too -- you describe how my hub has behaved since day 1. Gears 8,9,10, & 11 are very quiet and smooth, less so for most of the other gears, with 7 and 5 being the worst. I almost never get into the top or bottom two or three gears (I'd be happiest with a Rohloff 8 speed that covered the 60 to 25 gear inch range). My hub is 10 years old, but probably only has 10 k miles. I have no experience with other Rohloff hubs so can't comment beyond my one hub experience. Last year I felt that my hub was "slowing down" and that turned out to be true, but it was not due to the internal gears but rather the worn wheel bearings and rough seals. I had it overhauled by Cycle Monkey and it's back to being its old self -- still has the noise, but rolls well.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Same here

Normal that it has almost the same sound , as the 5-7 and 12-14 are the same + an extra planetary.

Got a new hub this year and my newer is much quieter than my 10 year old hub (the one I mesured in the other thread)
Other factors : 
- old chain vs new chain
-chain vs belt
-frame materiel


My older hub is always quieter after an oil change. I got used to it.
It was annoying at first I must admit.....


----------



## Jethro_A (Dec 11, 2013)

PeT said:


> I can say that mine has that too -- you describe how my hub has behaved since day 1. Gears 8,9,10, & 11 are very quiet and smooth, less so for most of the other gears, with 7 and 5 being the worst. I almost never get into the top or bottom two or three gears (I'd be happiest with a Rohloff 8 speed that covered the 60 to 25 gear inch range). My hub is 10 years old, but probably only has 10 k miles. I have no experience with other Rohloff hubs so can't comment beyond my one hub experience. Last year I felt that my hub was "slowing down" and that turned out to be true, but it was not due to the internal gears but rather the worn wheel bearings and rough seals. I had it overhauled by Cycle Monkey and it's back to being its old self -- still has the noise, but rolls well.


Hopefully not too off topic for this thread, but did they say anything about why the bearings and seals needed replacement at 10k? I'd like mine to last a long time so any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Jethro_A said:


> ...but did they say anything about why the bearings and seals needed replacement at 10k?


They didn't say, I just knew the bearings were rough and wanted someone else to deal with them and paid for the "complete overhaul" from Cycle Monkey. Those miles are all true off-road in mostly dry but dusty conditions. The bit of oil leakage that comes with the hub (or for mine at least) seemed to attract more dirt to the axle area of the hub than other parts of the bike accumulate -- maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## Jethro_A (Dec 11, 2013)

PeT said:


> They didn't say, I just knew the bearings were rough and wanted someone else to deal with them and paid for the "complete overhaul" from Cycle Monkey. Those miles are all true off-road in mostly dry but dusty conditions. The bit of oil leakage that comes with the hub (or for mine at least) seemed to attract more dirt to the axle area of the hub than other parts of the bike accumulate -- maybe that had something to do with it.


Thanks! Mine sees mostly wet/messy commuting here in Seattle, but I'll keep an eye on accumulation around the axle.


----------



## AltitudeProblem (May 19, 2015)

Thank you for the advice folks. My online time is about every fortnight so no offence intended in the delay. Cheers


----------

